# Recruitment Consultant position in Wellington - Salary?!



## dalmatian (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello everyone!!

I am planning on moving to Wellington, New Zealand soon. I have been in touch with a company in regards to a position as Recruitment Consultant. 

I have a Bachelor in Commerce (Human Resources) and a Master in Marketing. I also have a little bit experience in the field.

I was wondering if someone knows more about graduate/career starter salaries in the field of recruitment? How does it work with base salary and how about comission? Also, I believe one of the companies does not work with comission..how about that salary?

I have done some research and I believe that would be between 40-50k? I am very unsure, also since I have my Masters degree I believe I can ask for more..

Your help is much appreciated!!

Thanks!!! =)


----------

